# Those "other" species...



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (Apr 5, 2010)

I just have a quick question which I've been wondering about for a while.
Have any of the "other" tegu species made it into the pet trade?
By "other", I mean one of these:

Tupinambis quadrilineatus, Common name (Four-striped Tegu) 

Tupinambis palustris, no common name. 

Tupinambis duseni, Common name (Yellow Tegu) 

Tupinambis longilineus, Common name (Rondona) 


Or the Dicrodon "Desert Tegus" or Crocodilurus amazonicus "Crocodile tegu"
I know those last few aren't actually tegus, but they all seem interesting none the less.
I don't plan on getting any of the odd tegus even if they were available, I'd prefer to take the conservative route with the Arg B&W. I am still curious to know if anyone knows about these and if they have experience with them

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 5, 2010)

i dont think so but after looking at all of them especially the yellow tegu, how bad @$$ would that be!!!


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (Apr 5, 2010)

BOOZER said:


> i dont think so but after looking at all of them especially the yellow tegu, how bad @$$ would that be!!!



I only looked up their pictures now.











Damn, those things do look nice!


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy Toledo that yellow is awesome!


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 5, 2010)

i would love to have this one

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.faunaparaguay.com/tupinambisduseni.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.faunaparaguay.com/tupinambisduseni.html</a><!-- m -->

i also like the Tupinambis longilineus


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 5, 2010)

those yellows are just insane!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 6, 2010)

All of the species listed are not in the pet trade, there were rumors that there were Tupinambis duseni in Europe, but I do not think there are any. Here are some more pictures of the Tupinambis duseni:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=975&hilit=duseni" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=65&t=975&hilit=duseni</a><!-- l -->


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 6, 2010)

the adult pic is just crazy. i remember you posted pics of wild tegus and was just amazed at the different looks.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Apr 6, 2010)

Man.... :drool


----------



## fireimp141 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yah I'm gonna have me one of those one way or another.


----------

